# Adding Sound to my LGB Trolley



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Now that I am further along with my railroad, I want to add sound the the Trolley, especially now that I can remote control it.

I dowloaded the Phoenix app note and this looks really ugly to do. I was wondering if QSI had reasonable set of trolley sounds (I looked on their website and am not sure they have what I want) and just replace the LGB decode with a new decoder and integrated sound?

Any recommendations?

I am also confused about the Phoenix pricing. Do you buy the sound module and then buy the sounds for it? How does that work.

What about QSI? I know they recommend purchasing their programmer.

Tom


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

For Phoenix, you only pay for the sound board. They come programmed with steam engine sounds. You can either buy the programming cable or buy the sound card from someone who will customize it if you want something special, like a trolley. Most any Phoenix dealer can do this for you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In either case, you have to buy the programmer to download sounds. 

There are no good trolley nor galloping goose sounds for the QSI at this time. 

Sounds are free in either case. 

Also investigate what's available from the Massoth people, they might have the original style LGB sound system for your trolley. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, Massoth does make a decent trolley sound in their LS sound decoder #8231100 

If you go to their website, go to products, decoders, LS, and you can listen to it. That way you can replace the onboard decoder with this one, or just add it using the same address for both decoders if you want to leave all the lighting etc. intact. 

Keith


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If your Phoenix dealer will customize the board for you, you do not need to buy the programming cable.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

you can order the phonix sound system with whatever sound you want along with which speaker you want and weather or not you want the triggers or volume switch ....

the problems you read about with putting in the phonix sound system is true no matter what sound you put in not just phonix as there is just not much room


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This may not fit your needs, but you can add trolley bell sounds very inexpensively with an ITTC sound module#HQ280.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 17 Mar 2010 08:33 PM 
This may not fit your needs, but you can add trolley bell sounds very inexpensively with an ITTC sound module#HQ280.

I agree, I agree. I have close to ten of these modules in trolley and other motive applications. They work very nicely.

George will even custom program them for you. I have a peanut whistle with a donkey helper, trolley bells that go ding, ding, ding, ding. The cable car is a dandy. 

Itt sounds


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since Tom is DCC, and there is already a DCC decoder in the trolley, I think he will opt for a bit more control. 

My friend has a LGB trolley, and it plays different christmas songs on command. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, Greg. I missed the DCC connection.
















Yes, I think he would be much happier with one with full DCC functions.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I emailed Massoth to see what their recommendations were. They have one module that has the "official" New Orleans Trolley sounds. It would mean pulling the LGB controller out but I don't consider that a big deal since it would give me a decoder that has more features. I need to look again but I don't think QSI had the appropriate sounds, although I may not have looked in the right spot. 

It looks like I need to figure out how to take the trolley apart. The manual says to just remove the vents but doing that is not particularly an obvious activity. They appear to have tabs to hold them in place but I haven't figured out what to push where. Does anyone have any pictures of the vents that are removed from roof or know the process of removing them without damaging them? 

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

QSI does not have trolley sounds, and the Massoth people will have a trouble-free connection to your LGB product. 

You might even call them about disassembling the trolley. 

Did you google "disassemble lgb trolley" yet? Worth a try. Also try googling the model number with "disassemble" 

Maybe an MLS member has taken one apart, I'll ask around too. 

Regards, Greg


----------

